# 69 GTO won't crank.....



## Eshack80 (Aug 18, 2010)

I just purchased a 69 Pontiac GTO. I have been running it daily since I bought it about a week ago and have not had any problems. I went to start the car about 15 minutes ago and it doesn't crank or make make any ticking noises. It has a new battery and the lights and everything turn on fine. I assume the starter has gone bad. Is there any way to test to see of it is the starter or not. Any recommendations would help. Thanks


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Wiggle the cables, it may just be that. You can cross the starter solenoid with a screwdriver and see if that works. Also, hit the starter with a hammer to maybe loosen it up.
Good luck.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree
If it's an auto check that it's fully in park or try it in neutral. If it's a stick check the clutch safety switch, if all that checks out it may be a bad cables, ignition switch or starter.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

This has been covered on other threads in detail. Probably high resistance to the starter, but not the starter itself. As said, the first thing to do is to jump the terminals on the solenoid and see if it cranks over. If it does, you have an ign switch or wiring problem.


----------



## Eshack80 (Aug 18, 2010)

I pulled the starter and the starter is fine. I looks practivally brand new and turns right over. I assume that the problem is in the ignition. Any idea on how to test the wiring, or what would you assume The next step would be?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You need some basic electrical skills to continue. You need to check for voltage at the big B+ terminal to the starter solenoid, and to the small S termminal to the starter solenoid. If the car cranks when you jumper the B+ and the S terminals, you have a bad connection between the ignition switch and the solenoid. Possible causes: bad ign switch, bad neutral safety switch, corrosion at the bulkhead connector (common) deterioration of the S wire from the switch to the solenoid (common). You need to check the S wire at the solenoid for voltage. The best way to do this is by doing a voltage drop test on the circuit. You may have 12 volts at the wire, but if the wire has a lot of resistance (corrosion), it will not provide a good path for the voltage. My advice is to get a basic auto electrics book, get a volt-ohmmeter, and get a friend to help. Or, take it to a reputable auto repair shop. I've been around these cars a long time, and the problem is almost never the starter. Usually, it's high resistance somewhere in the circuit, and it can be a problem to find it. Good luck.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Reply to this thread;

http://www.gtoforum.com/f12/please-help-69-gto-problems-28688/


----------

